# Nikon Monarch 3 4-16X42 Matte NP



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Rifle scope is brand new in box with all paperwork.

$440

Call or text 435-669-2137. Item is in West Jordan.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sold


----------

